# My Giant Sail Fin Mollys



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I got approximately 10 brooder Sail Fin Mollys back in June and tossed them in a kiddie pool in the backyard. They have produced hundreds of fry and are well into the 4 1/2"-5" size. Awesome looking fish and the males have some black freckling. I'll try to post a photo.*old dude


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

please do! if you can, post a pic of the whole setup. i have always thought about raising fish in a kiddie pool, but never actually tried it...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes please do, they sound pretty!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

agreed i want picccs


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'll get some and post them up. The set up is devoid of fish and since I cut the filters is green. I plan to clean it out and refill for winter. I do have a spiffy breeding trap / cage that works wonders. It will take a day or two to post up. I'm attaching fry photos.


----------

